# Eclipse 3.5 New And Noteworthy



## Vayu (25. Feb 2009)

hiho,

ich hab mich grad mal durch die NaN des neuen Eclipse gekämpft

3.5M5 New and Noteworthy
3.5M4 New and Noteworthy
3.5M3 New and Noteworthy
3.5M2 New and Noteworthy
3.5M1 New and Noteworthy

ist zuviel das alles hier aufzuzählen. aber sind schon ein paar nettigkeiten drin.
Sie haben den Content Assist im Java Editor noch ein bisschen aufgemöbelt. 
Der Compare Editor hat nun die möglichkeiten des JavaEditors!!!!!
Ein paar SWT Elemente wurden aufgemotzt, StyledText (kann jetzt von ganz selbst Hyperlinks!) ...

Schauts Euch mal am besten selbst durch  Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Feb 2009)

Für Kleinprojekte wird ein neuer jar export interessant, der anders als FatJar keine Fremdbibliotheken neu verpackt (lizenzrechtliche Probleme), sondern einen modifizierten Classloader einschleust, der jars in jars lesen kann.


----------



## foobar (10. Apr 2009)

Eclipse 3.5 M6 News


----------

